# Go West!



## Jetjockey (Nov 28, 2016)

I haven't been following GON since I moved out to CO, but since most of you guys are die hard quail hunters I figured I'd send a little update on quail numbers out West for those who are interested.  Epic is one way to describe them.  Another way would be record numbers!  For those of you wanting to make the trek, SE Nebraska has more quail than anyone can remember.  Places in KS are experience record numbers, and for those wanting to go a little further West yet, the scalies have returned in good numbers as well.  The nice thing is all can easily be had on public land.  

If anyone has open schedules, I highly suggest making the trip.


----------



## cr00241 (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like a good time. I would love to take a trip out there with my birddog before he gets to old.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 19, 2016)

Quick update.

Quail numbers remain epic.  Pheasant numbers still have a ways to go to fully rebound in most states, but hunting is still pretty good.   In CO, due to the amount of public land pressure, the pheasants have moved onto private land for the most part.  There's still roosters available on public land, but you have to work for them.  We will start pheasant hunting Western KS since those birds don't see nearly the pressure as the CO birds, and the numbers are better.  Plus, The drive is about the same distance as the CO pheasants.   Quail hunting remains very good with limits not uncommon.   Scaled
quail are quickly becoming one of my favorite game birds to hunt.  The terrain is brutal because of the cactus, the birds are much tougher for dogs to hold then bobs, and the coveys are BIG!   I'd say the average covey I'm finding is about 30 birds.   If you've never targeted Blue (Scaled) quail, its worth giving  them a shot.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 19, 2016)

One quail short of a limit after a 4 covey day.  The bird that would have finished the limit hit the ground and decided to try out for the Olympic track and field team.  I'm pretty sure he made the team!   I called it quits after that since I knocked down what would have been a limit.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 19, 2016)

Way to go JJ!!! As an ole Preacher I can't make long trips anymore nor can I leave for long distances because I'm on 24/7, just goes with the turf BUT I found a place that has HUNS    that's close and will be heading there next month---Can't wait to wait  Drake to get the Flushes!!------Continue to keep us posted


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 21, 2016)

Awesome, the scaleys are beautiful. Not sure if you have an instagram account or not, but I follow a guy on there username is birddogdoc and he has some really good photos of scaleys. I heard western KS is seeing good numbers of pheasant as well. Tell me about your gun if you don't mind...


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 21, 2016)

1923 LC Smith Trap Grade 20ga.  26" barrels with tight IC/Mod chokes.  It still has the original 2 1/2" chambers so I shoot RST shells through it.   Even with only 7/8 oz #5's at 1125fps, it's a hammer on pheasants.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 21, 2016)

Thank you sir, beautiful gun.


----------



## 28gage (Dec 26, 2016)

If a trip is in your future west Texas is a must.  Our lease SW of Jayton is giving up 20+ covey hunts with the best day so far was a 40 covey trip. This is the second year of outrageous bird numbers.  With some good spring rains the carry over should mean more fine bird numbers in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 26, 2016)

There are millions of public access acres to hunt out west and some gorgeous countryside to look at while you do it.  I have one spot on public land in Montana that just stops me in my tracks when I pause and look at those mountains.  The down side: you have to watch out for grizzly bears in that area, seriously.  Incredible place.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 26, 2016)

Yes to go west.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 26, 2016)

Figured them out today.  Draw a triangle between Dodge City, Meade and Ashland and I was in there abouts.  Even shot a double on  millet feed rock dove.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 26, 2016)

And here's Tober outstanding in his field.  Turns a year old January 5th.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 26, 2016)

28gage said:


> If a trip is in your future west Texas is a must.  Our lease SW of Jayton is giving up 20+ covey hunts with the best day so far was a 40 covey trip. This is the second year of outrageous bird numbers.  With some good spring rains the carry over should mean more fine bird numbers in the foreseeable future.



My trainer has a 400 acre chunk of land that they consistently move 16+ coveys on.  And that's only one of the many pieces of land he trains on.  The numbers are ridiculous again....  Im now moving about a covey an hour of blues on public land every time I go out, and I'm still learning blue quail habits.  Not sure about TX, but there's a reason there's not very many plantation/preserves out here.  It reminds me of growing up back home in WA.  Hundreds of thousands of acres of land to hunt and lots of birds.  There's no such thing as a "wild" bird dog out here since wild birds are all anyone really hunts.  Here's a picture of my 2yr old standing a covey of scalies.  She's turning out to be a pretty darn good bird dog and has the Scaled quail figured out.


----------



## 28gage (Dec 30, 2016)

Our lease is about 18.5K acres and divided into 20 pastures. Hunted with Virgil Moore and his string of trial dogs yesterday for 3 1/2 hours and moved 21 coveys with 15 pointed.  All done in one pasture and only 3/4 of it at that.  The bird hunting is spectacular.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 31, 2016)

28ga, is that an open invitation to come hunt with you folks if we are willing to make the 1300 mile drive?


----------



## 28gage (Dec 31, 2016)

A man that drives 1300 miles probably deserves a hunt.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 31, 2016)

Careful now, I'm 80% sure I'll be in Benjamin TX the end of February hog hunting and I just got a case of RST 28ga pigeon loads in #8's.  For a fine south Texas quail hunt I'd make the detour.


----------



## coveyrise (Dec 31, 2016)

28gage said:


> If a trip is in your future west Texas is a must.  Our lease SW of Jayton is giving up 20+ covey hunts with the best day so far was a 40 covey trip. This is the second year of outrageous bird numbers.  With some good spring rains the carry over should mean more fine bird numbers in the foreseeable future.



Guess you got rid of all those eye worms. We are having record year. Great for young dogs. Glad you guys rebounded. Amazing how quick they can rebound with the help of Mother Nature. I ran some hunts in the Midland Odessa area years ago. Didn't look that nice. Everything would stick you.


----------



## 28gage (Jan 1, 2017)

If you are hunting around Benjamin your going to be walking up birds, take the shotgun.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 1, 2017)

Well I'm gonna be in that general area pretty soon. Might bring a bird gun................


----------

